
Heartland Tech Weekly: How Duo Security Built a $2.35B Company in Ann Arbor - rmason
https://venturebeat.com/2018/08/08/heartland-tech-weekly-how-duo-security-built-a-2-35-billion-company-in-ann-arbor/
======
rmason
I've known Dug Song for close to twenty years. I remember when Duo was just
starting about five years ago. It was just four or five employees with their
desks pushed together at the Tech Brewery, a local co-working center.

Dug started a weekly entrepreneur meetup at 5 o'clock every Friday where you
could have a beer and hangout. Good times!

